# Bester Shop in Mainz und Umgebung gesucht



## chaoscarsten (30. Oktober 2005)

Ahoi,
in welchem Bikeshop würdet Ihr euch ein neues Bike kaufen,
bzw. wohin geht Ihr, wenn Ihr Reperaturen habt oder euch 
Parts kauft?.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## FFreak (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann dir den Cycle Planet in Mainz empfehlen, hab voriges Jahr mein neues Bike dort gekauft    und bin sehr gut beraten worden. Das Angebot ist spitze und was nicht da ist, wird bestellt. Wenn ich mal mit Material Probleme hatte, wurde sich gut drum gekümmert - alles in allem ein sehr guter Laden.
Was für Marken interessieren dich denn? Torsten (Cheffe) hat viele gute Räder im Laden stehen. Von der Preisgestaltung ist er auch ein fairer Partner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Oktober 2005)

Als ich noch da unten wohnte, war ich vom Cycle Planet nicht so sehr überzeugt. Fand das irgendwie ungemütlich und so sehr nett war da, das eine mal als ich da war, auch niemand. Fand da nichts besonderes dran an dem Laden.
Ich hab damals meine Stumpjumper beim Radsport Smit in Gustavsburg gekauft und war da eigentlich immer recht zufrieden. Allerdings muß man sagen, daß der Schwerpunkt von dem Laden schon mehr im RR- und Tourerbereich liegt.
Was Wartung und Preisgestaltung angeht bin ich beim Toni Rosskopf in Mz-Kostheim eigentlich am besten bedient gewesen. Da läßt sich über den Preis meist reden, sehr kulant bei Garantiefällen und nett sind die da auch. Da haben wir auch mal für meinen Vater ein CubeLtd gekauft und haben das Rad kostenlos nach unseren Wünschen (andere Gabel-Bremsen-Kombi) umgebaut bekommen und da ging auch noch was mit den üblichen Goodies.


----------



## chaoscarsten (31. Oktober 2005)

Ahoi,
ich habe was von einem Bike und Triathlon Laden in MZ - Gonsenheim 
gehört, die sollen wohl GIANT führen.
Kennt jemand diesen Laden?


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (31. Oktober 2005)

Eindeutig Cycle Planet


----------



## Flairbaer (31. Oktober 2005)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> ich habe was von einem Bike und Triathlon Laden in MZ - Gonsenheim
> gehört, die sollen wohl GIANT führen.
> Kennt jemand diesen Laden?



Du meinst wohl das Geschäft von Heiko Wein.
Bikeshop Wein 
Habe dort letztes Jahr ein Giant Bike gekauft. War mit der Beratung und dem Preis sehr zufrieden.
Ist auf alle Fälle zu empfehlen.

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## Rockside (31. Oktober 2005)

Der Cycle Planet in der Mainzer Altstadt ist sehr empfehlenswert.   

Einfach deswegen, weil die Leutchen dort selber sehr aktive Mountain-Biker sind und daher auch jede Menge Erfahrungen mit allen möglichen Teilchen haben. Dementsprechend ist dann auch die Beratung sehr kompetent.


----------



## hilde73 (31. Oktober 2005)

Also vom Cycle Planet kann ich nur abraten. Nachdem ich da mal so beschissen behandelt worden bin kriegen die kein Geld mehr von mir. Was war passiert ? Ich hatte mir zum Winter ein paar Handschuhe gekauft. Zuhause angekommen hab ich dann festgestellt das die Dinger zu klein sind. Als ich sie dann am nächsten Tag umtauschen wollte wurde mir dann mitgeteilt das die Dinger jetzt unverkäuflich wären und sie nicht zurück genommen werden.  Ich hab dann in aller Ruhe versucht zu verhandeln als der Typ plötzlich rotzfrech wurde. Sehr schade. Ich hab dort immer gerne gekauft aber so laß ich mit mir nicht umspringen.


----------



## radicalric (1. November 2005)

Hallo Hilde,,
das mit Deinen Handschuhen tut mir echt leid. 
Was hättest Du als Kunde davon gehalten wenn wir Dir
ein Paar getragene Handschuhe zum vollen Verkaufspreis anbieten?
Außerdem geht unsere Beratung soweit bis zur endgülitgen Entscheidung,
daß wir jeden Kunden unterschiedliche Größen anprobieren lassen
und auch empfehlen mal einen Lenker von einem Fahrrad zwecks
Begutachtung anzufassen. Mehr geht leider nicht.
Uns ist es tatsächlich nicht möglich bereits benutzte Artikel
zurückzunehmen und wieder in den Verkauf einfließen zu lassen.
Ich denke, da sind wir im Vergleich zu den anderen Shops keine Außnahme.
Nach 15 Jahren im Buisness haben wir uns nicht den schlechtesten Ruf
erarbeitet und machen auch weitehin einen ehrlichen Job.

Happy Trails


----------



## clmns (1. November 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab damals meine Stumpjumper beim Radsport Smit in Gustavsburg gekauft und war da eigentlich immer recht zufrieden. Allerdings muß man sagen, daß der Schwerpunkt von dem Laden schon mehr im RR- und Tourerbereich liegt.



Kann ich nur bestätigen.    

Zwar Riiiiiiiesenschwerpunkt auf Rennrad, dafür freundlich und kompetent. Die Preisgestaltung ist auch flexibel (nach unten natürlich   )


----------



## X-Präsi (2. November 2005)

Fahre seit Jahren bestens mit dem Cycle Planet und mit dem Schön Fahrräder in Gau-Algesheim, dem größten auf dem "platten Rheinhessen-Land".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoMo (2. November 2005)

Servus zusammen,

ich war bisher immer bei Radsport-Smit in Mz Gustavsburg bestens beraten und bedient worden. Top Werkstattservice.


----------



## chaoscarsten (7. November 2005)

Moin,
war jetzt das zweite mal bei CYLCE und ich muß sagen
Top Preise, nimmt einen Ernst, auch wenn man keine 
5000 Euro hat, sondern nur die hälfte und ist super  
freundlich und hat richtig Plan!
Also, ich werd mein BIKE wohl dort kaufen !

Gruß an alle fleissigen Schreiber !    

Danke !


----------



## Steinhummer (7. November 2005)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ...auch wenn man keine 5000 Euro hat, sondern nur die hälfte...


Gröhhhhhl! Schöner Spruch!   

Nee, der planet ist schon absolut ok.

St.


----------



## chaoscarsten (13. November 2005)

@ Steinhummer:

Jo, der Spruch mag jetzt etwas komisch klingen, aber
als Student mit beschränktem Geldbeutel, erscheint 
einem 2500 Euro gerade ausreichend viel Geld für
einen netten Frame   
Was CYCLE-PLANET für geile BIKES und PARTS hat ...
Da komm ich nur ins träumen ... und weinen, wenn 
ich wieder wach werd ...


----------

